# need to find XXXL Bike Shorts or MTB Shorts



## kw1 (Apr 27, 2005)

just purchased my Ironhorse Yakuza yesterday & now i need to get some shorts. a little about me: a little over 6' and close to 300lbs of twisted steel & sex appeal. i'm an avid weightlifter who is an ex-colligiate footballer who now is looking to work on cardio & loss about 60+ lbs. can anyone give my guidence as where to get XXXL bike shorts or XXXL MTB shorts.

thanks in advance 

kw


----------



## BigCountry (Apr 27, 2005)

oakley makes a few nice shorts in the xxxl sizes


----------



## fredrick flintstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*performance.com*



kw1 said:


> just purchased my Ironhorse Yakuza yesterday & now i need to get some shorts. a little about me: a little over 6' and close to 300lbs of twisted steel & sex appeal. i'm an avid weightlifter who is an ex-colligiate footballer who now is looking to work on cardio & loss about 60+ lbs. can anyone give my guidence as where to get XXXL bike shorts or XXXL MTB shorts.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> kw


performance makes a good cheap USA made bike short in 3x. I bought a few pairs for a large freind of mine and they are quite happy with them. I wear there 3x jearsys and xl bib shorts and highly recomend them.


----------



## Dtibby (Oct 24, 2004)

kw1 said:


> just purchased my Ironhorse Yakuza yesterday & now i need to get some shorts. a little about me: a little over 6' and close to 300lbs of twisted steel & sex appeal. i'm an avid weightlifter who is an ex-colligiate footballer who now is looking to work on cardio & loss about 60+ lbs. can anyone give my guidence as where to get XXXL bike shorts or XXXL MTB shorts.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> kw


Mt. Borah has nice baggy MTB shorts. There's also a place in PA, that has regular panel bike short in clyde sizes. I'll try and find the link.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Nashbar makes a really nice bib short in XXXL, HOWEVER, be warned that their XXXL gel shorts are not really XXXL. I couldn't even get the waist section over my legs but the bibs are great.


----------



## Cdalecat (Apr 22, 2004)

LL Bean has a pair of baggies. XXL is the biggest, but I know someone who is wearing them, and he is the same size as you.


----------

